# Late Night Posts Again



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 6, 2006)

I know that I am going to start dribbling soon and I guess I shouldn't really do it in someone's "How do I get my hatchling GTP to shed" post so I thought I would start another LNP thread.

I looked through the list and don't really expect any replies but who cares. At least I can get my post count up (not that I can go beyond pensioner anyway).

Oh, you want pics? OK then. I have some better ones but some people will neck me if I post them. :9


----------



## cam (Jul 6, 2006)

nice. thanx for sharing


----------



## newtosnakes (Jul 6, 2006)

hee hee..... go to bed pete..... :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: RE: Late Night Posts Again*



newtosnakes said:


> hee hee..... go to bed pete..... :lol:



No, the farnu are away and left me here all on my lonesome so I will keep waffling to you lot.


----------



## newtosnakes (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Late Night Posts Again*

farnu????


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Late Night Posts Again*

whats farnu???


----------



## olivehydra (Jul 6, 2006)

Poor Peter,
Your GTP looks like a frilly, hope you got a good price? :? 
I have some pure OZ gtp's for sale that look like beardies if you are interested?? :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 6, 2006)

I cant spell in Maori and will MooseNoose please post some pics of nice adult variegata.

And Damien, I made a slight mistake. I actually asked for a GTP that looked like a Lacey!!!!


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 6, 2006)

Pete put the bottle down and step away slowly.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

hi all, this is my first post on LNP's how are we all


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 6, 2006)

Smacked, Clearly!!!! anyoen else here from NZ know what Farnu is?


----------



## olivehydra (Jul 6, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I cant spell in Maori and will MooseNoose please post some pics of nice adult variegata.
> 
> And Damien, I made a slight mistake. I actually asked for a GTP that looked like a Lacey!!!!



Jees Phillip, my name is Dorian, not Damian. Have a good one Peta :wink:


----------



## snakeeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

taking a guess here...... but is it family???


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 6, 2006)

is it some form of family member??
friend??


----------



## Rennie (Jul 6, 2006)

Hows it going people? Whats everyone doing tonight? (besides drinking, don't rub it in)
I'm stuck at work all night again, but now I have LNP to keep me entertained (YAY!)
I also brought my new laptop and a few Rob Bredl DVDs so this should be a fun night!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 6, 2006)

your set to go all the way rnt u Rennie


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 6, 2006)

family????


----------



## junglemad (Jul 6, 2006)

i hope u got the one with the little jungle that is savaging the crap out of him under the tree roots. i love the smell of blood in the morning!!


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice work Rennie, I am glad i dont have to to night shifts anymore what do you do?


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 6, 2006)

o yeah haha i got the night off rennie as you can tell as im online


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 6, 2006)

heheh Damian, totally got that one wrong. But at least you dont slap me for it!!!!

Ya know, if ya'd ever turn up here and let me talk to ya more often I might actually remember the "Dorian" bit ya know


----------



## Rennie (Jul 6, 2006)

Junglemad - no, I had that already, just got bush tucker banquet, taipans and tigers from herp shop so I have to watch them.

Snakemaster - security, I don't mind nights because at least there isn't as much work to do.


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 6, 2006)

hey guys whats the diffrence between a childrens python and a spotted mac?cause i am finally allowed to buy one (the wife said yes lol) and i was going to buy a childrens but i held a spotted mac the other day and i fell in love  ...... are thay easy to look after?

cheers 

scam


----------



## olivehydra (Jul 6, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> heheh Damian, totally got that one wrong. But at least you dont slap me for it!!!!
> 
> Ya know, if ya'd ever turn up here and let me talk to ya more often I might actually remember the "Dorian" bit ya know



Was actually at Macarthur shopping centre yesterday and saw a Narellan Rd (sp?). Is that near you?? Got my passport visa all sorted :wink:


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 6, 2006)

Rennie: I can say i know how you feel in some repects I guess i used to be a bouncer so i am guessing i would have had a little more action but that just depends on what you are keeping secure. lol


----------



## Rennie (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm in a control room these days so all I do is type reports and tell others what to do


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 6, 2006)

rennie i too know how you feel i do the same thing for a living and it gets abit boring at times.... thank god for dvd's lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 6, 2006)

I work on Narellan Road!!!!!!

And can I please ask people not to ask technical herp questions in this thread. This is a bulls exrement thread. any herp comments made are done so under extreme alchoholism and can't be used as actual advice.

Oh, and yes, Farnu is family in Maori.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 6, 2006)

so howd you learn Maori words??


----------



## junglemad (Jul 6, 2006)

i am in the mood for a bit of bravo sierra. i would hate to be a bouncer, besides I can't fight for ship. I'd get bashed and sacked in the same shift


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 6, 2006)

Hahah yeah thats what i thought junglemad, i was a big boy back then and didnt have to much fighing experience but believe me you soon learn to duck and weave lol


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 6, 2006)

sorry peterjohnson64


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

SNKMST said:


> Hahah yeah thats what i thought junglemad, i was a big boy back then and didnt have to much fighing experience but believe me you soon learn to duck and weave lol



the more you get into the more you learn to judge what theyre about to do 
then eventually some ppl get to a point where they really dont car about the pain and just take it with a smile on there face :lol:


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 7, 2006)

jeramie85: To true, i have been slashed with a long neck, stabed in the back and my shoulder dislocated while bouncing the bar maid was good with a needle lol.. but yes you soon learn to read a room and know when and where then trouble will start.

was a great life lesson every time i walk into a pub or club i find myself reading the room before i order a drink.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 7, 2006)

so what do you read at my place mate?


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

The good thing is that most people who want to fight are drunk and unco-ordinated :lol:

Edit: or young and stupid!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

True True
its usually the heroes i find


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 7, 2006)

What do you mean pete?


----------



## junglemad (Jul 7, 2006)

he meant did u read that he was a nutter with army training?


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 7, 2006)

oh lol yeah sorry pete but you dont look to dangerous to me lol


----------



## junglemad (Jul 7, 2006)

did anyone get bitten by creatures this time pete?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah I meant that but also what do you read when you enter the wonderful APS function room?


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 7, 2006)

lol oh i see pete i just read the sickness I am going to be suffering in the morning lol you and your bloody port well i know i cracked the first bottle but there was no need for the other 6 hahahaha

But i will say that was a very very nice drop


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

I'd have to agree, that was a very nice drop, I definately didn't feel like going to work the next day!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

just realised there are a reasonable amount of people on at this time for a change 

also noticed not all of them have even bothered to say hi


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

SNKMST said:


> lol oh i see pete i just read the sickness I am going to be suffering in the morning lol you and your bloody port well i know i cracked the first bottle but there was no need for the other 6 hahahaha
> 
> But i will say that was a very very nice drop



:cry: have to move to sydeny feels like im missing out :cry:


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

How rude!!! Don't be shy people!

Pete - you'll have to have another get together so we can come and check out the Black Heads


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 7, 2006)

petes shindigs do have quite a good reputation


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 7, 2006)

*somthing to chat about*

ok well just thought i would share somthing with you uplate people seeing as though i am not tired at all and i have to be at work at 6am i can tell i am going to have an early day at work tomorrow anywho here we go.

This is what i woke up to yesterday morning and what a relief it was i have been working with these guys for the past couple of months and finally some action:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: somthing to chat about*

Well done mate, and yes Jeramie, You'll have to come and visit. and Rennie, it will happen again soon mate. Oh, and dont expect too see BHP's at my place. Nothing lives here mate.

and now I have to retire. Lovely fireplace just asking me to sleep in fron of it on a wonderful sheepskin rug. Aaahhh, the joys of being single .....


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: somthing to chat about*

Congratulations, are they BHPs or Womas?


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: somthing to chat about*

Rennie: qld bhps and thanks


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: somthing to chat about*

Sounds like a good idea to me pete i think i better crash to other wise i wont make it to work tomorrow. Nite all


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: somthing to chat about*

will do 

i do have some family/friends that live in sydney may have to come stay 
not to sure on the port tho as my father gets rather aggressive when he has even a sip but ive never tried it myself just in case
(but if i come over ill try some b4 i get there so i know the outcome)


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: somthing to chat about*

nite nite dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE: somthing to chat about*

Catch ya's!


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 7, 2006)

WGAF! I'm off to my nice warm bed! LOL! Nite all!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

the numbers are slowly getting lower and lower


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

7 left now, well it is nearly 2 am in the east.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

its only 01:20 here


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

5 ppls and 3 visitors


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

7ppls n 2 visitors


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 7, 2006)

6 and 4 now


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 7, 2006)

lol that was my 100th post :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

haha

4 and 3 now

so why r we awakes atm?


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 7, 2006)

been waiting for my baby to wake so i can feed her then i can go to bed .............

3 and 2 now


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

what if she doesnt wake?


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

til daylight?


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 7, 2006)

she is awake now and finished feeding


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 7, 2006)

g'night mate


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

night


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

o Rennie at least i can always count on you being awake

anything interesting happening tonight?


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

No, I've watched all those DVDs already so I'm watching Pirates of the Carribean now to refresh my memory before I see the second one tonight :lol:


----------



## OdessaStud (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Im still awake listening to music and waiting for the puppies last feed.Hi all hope youre all having a good night
Cheers Odessa


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, it'd be better if I was in bed or at least drinking though :lol: 
Hows it going Odessa?


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

drinking would be good


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

Unfortunately they frown upon us imbibing alcoholic beverages whilst on duty for some reason :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah i dunno why

something to do with perception i think


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

We'd probably be a bit more tired too.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

2 and 1 about normal for this time


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, its surprising that there's almost always someone on here. I've only ever been the only one on here a few times and never for very long.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

i get that well i should say 

i only seem to get that when you were on a different shift


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

There's usually someone though, whether they're on nightshift, an insomniac, in another country or just very keen.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

haha

yeah im on a fair bit i rekon

wonder if mods or anyone can tell how many hours someone is one for or when the last login was?


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

I hope they can't, that would be too embarrasing, my post count is bad enough without counting all the time I'm on here just reading too!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

i know i seem to spend hours reading 

even tho i forget alot

my post count is pretty high i think

als think it should have taken me longer to get to an adult snake i lost excitement i changed too fast


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

6 and 2 now

did everyone wet there bed or something?


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't you usually get up at 5 am Saturday morning? I know I do :lol: 
Maybe they all have little kids who got up for the Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2006)

Rennie said:


> Don't you usually get up at 5 am Saturday morning? I know I do :lol:
> Maybe they all have little kids who got up for the Saturday morning cartoons.



its only friday

im usually working till 7am saturday morning


----------



## raptor (Jul 7, 2006)

Farnu is welsh mate


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 10, 2006)

its 11:48ish on monday night eastern time (9:48 western time) thought I'd say boo.

I'm drifting to and from computer as I'm organising lunch for tomorrow...I'm seeing my daughter and taking her to the zoo. If it rains it will be SciTech instead. I don't like the fact that we'll have a shadow- but I'm grateful I'll get to see her for more than two hours twice a week for the next two weeks. 

I'm not looking forward to the 22nd, as thats my girls birthday, and its going to be me, her and the supervisor. Woo friggin hoo for her huh??? It makes me cry just thinking about it- so I'll just grit my teeth and try to distract myself with something else for now. 

Argggh....


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh and add to that the mounting legal bills fighting the government who's policy is 'Guilty before proven innocent'. 

Its just stuffed up all our plans...I was supposed to get a SW Carpet Pair for my birthday (August 12th) but we've had to use the money to pay off some of the lawyers fees. 

But I'm going to buy my daughter her shinglebacks if I have to rob a bank to do it......

When it rains it pours.

Anyone got some good news they want to share...I hate feeling miserable....


----------



## pugsly (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry to here that AL..

Not really much news from here, been up watching animal planet all night as usual! Only had Foxtel a month but massively addicted!

Oh I suppose I have some good news, a new addition to the family is a tiny Pilbarensis gecko, so cute, pics tomoz for ya!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 11, 2006)

hi AntaresiaLady that is bad news

i guess i have some good news ive had my daughter for about 2 weeks now she does however go back on sunday night 

im happy ive had her this long its just because her mum cant be bothered having her around at the moment 
which sux the law does as i goto court and i have to prove this that and the other to be able to have her more than every second weekend i hate the way its set up

but im trying to get her

im actually going to try for full custody of her as her mum well lets just say i dont like how she is being bought up

its an uphill battle i know that much but i have to try


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats to everyone with a new addition to the family...

And Jeramie- its a battle worth fighting. My daughter is my world- I can't imagine my life without her- being apart is traumatic for me.

I can't wait to get her back!  

On the up side...my snake is doing great  And the frogs are cuddling again...


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 11, 2006)

oooo cuddling frogs sounds interesting got ny pics?


----------



## pythonpassion (Jul 11, 2006)

Is there any1 out there at this time of night????


----------



## pythonpassion (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 11, 2006)

always


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 11, 2006)

Next time I catch them cuddling I'll take a pic or two and post it Jeramie 

They're so cute...I love frogs ....Now we gotta convince them to stop cuddling and get on with it LOL! (At least in breeding season anyways!)


----------



## pythonpassion (Jul 11, 2006)

any1 out there?


----------



## pythonpassion (Jul 11, 2006)

well if any1 is listening at this time of night, can you tell me if people ever cross hypo bredli with the normal strain and if so what is the result?


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks AntaresiaLady ill be looking forward to it

i have thought about getting a frog or 2 but i have no idea how to house them or feed them (i havnt looked into it yet)

also a friend who had a couple said that they are very noisy at night so im not too sure on that bit either


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 11, 2006)

Mine can be noisy- but you get used to it. 

Same as living near a train line, or airport...eventually you don't hear it. 

And the sound isn't exactly a bad sound...I quite like the sound of them croaking...maybe I'm weird. :shock:


----------

